# Remove Bindings at End of Season?



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I like to take the bindings off to make sure the board is dry under them. Then I put the bindings back on but loosely. I don't think there's any harm in leaving them on the board at full tightness. I've done that many years as well.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

The only reason I would do it would be if it was needed for easier storage. Never removed a pair of bindings for that reason in 30+ years and everything has always been fine.
There's also no reason NOT to do it, so do as you wish.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

This topic has been discussed recently in another thread: 

Remove bindings from the board for storage?


----------



## may8705 (Mar 1, 2021)

mjayvee said:


> This topic has been discussed recently in another thread:
> 
> Remove bindings from the board for storage?


I was just reading that one. Thanks for the link. Seems like it won’t make a huge difference either way. I’ll probably just loosen them and keep them on. Sounds like that will prevent tension on the board and also make my life easier by keeping everything together. Thanks guys.

Jake


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

3-4 years, Never been loosened. Dimples don't bother me!


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

That's is probably because you have ironed in wax numerous times whilst leaving the screws tight rather then just leaving them tight during the off season I reckon.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I've seen dimples on boards I'm waxing that don't even have the bindings attached. I'm convinced that for many things it's just the result of having a lightweight base and material where there just isn't all that much space between the end of the insert and the base of the board. I don't usually see them once the board is waxed like the above though!

But yeah, I'm probably going to start being better about loosening my binding screws even just a turn or two before waxing. It takes all of ten seconds to do.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Surgeon said:


> Never removed a pair of bindings for that reason in 30+ years and everything has always been fine.


Same same.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the real question is how tight is tight. A lot of people crank the shit out of their bindings and there is simply no need to. The stress of having your bindings simply attached should pale in comparison to the stress they endure while riding and doing deep carves at 40mph or landing a 30' jump on the tail.

If you see yourself grunting and giving your O face while tightening you need back off a bit. Honestly I wish the binding people would come out with a preset $15 hand torque driver. I know I'd buy it.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

f00bar said:


> The stress of having your bindings simply attached should pale in comparison to the stress they endure while riding and doing deep carves at 40mph or landing a 30' jump on the tail.


This. I always come back to this when people talk about the stress on the inserts from having the bindings screwed-in. If it was even remotely necessary to loosen your screws, you can bet the manufacturers would mention it and make sure you don't miss the info.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

If it could hurt you I agree, if it meant you needed to buy another board/product they sell they would be deathly quiet I reckon.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Myoko said:


> If it could hurt you I agree, if it meant you needed to buy another board/product they sell they would be deathly quiet I reckon.


How could damaging/compromising the interface between your board and your bindings (i.e. what keeps you on the board) not greatly risk hurting you?


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Surgeon said:


> How could damaging/compromising the interface between your board and your bindings (i.e. what keeps you on the board) not greatly risk hurting you?


Leaving screws on when waxing, in my experience, will leave a small impression on the bottom of your board which is only a pain in the ass when you are scraping wax off as shown on Chomps board. The damage is negligible, as is the risk in this case.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Myoko said:


> Leaving screws on when waxing, in my experience, will leave a small impression on the bottom of your board which is only a pain in the ass when you are scraping wax off as shown on Chomps board. The damage is negligible, as is the risk in this case.


These are dimples from the screws being too tight. It’s not “damage” from waxing.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Surgeon said:


> These are dimples from the screws being too tight. It’s not “damage” from waxing.


Sure.


----------

